# Freischaltcode



## AlterSchwde-3366 (26. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe vorgestern mein PC neu aufgesetzt auf meiner neuen SSD. Leider schickt mir Steam kein Freischaltcode per E-Mail zu. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob mich vom Webbrowser oder auf der Steam App anmelden will. Der Code kommt einfach nicht an. Kennt vielleicht jemand das Problem? Steam reagiert auch nicht auf meine E-Mail.

Grüße


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. November 2020)

Was für ein Freischaltcode?
Mehr Kontext ...


----------



## AlterSchwde-3366 (26. November 2020)

Der vom Steam Guard. Der ist nötig, wenn ich mich mit einen neuen PC anmelden will. Ist ein Sicherheitscode, der mir per E-Mail normalerweise zugeschickt wird.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. November 2020)

Da es via Mail verschickt wird hat es nichts mit deinem rechner zu tun

Sicher dass die richtige Mail hinterlegt ist? Postfach ist nicht voll?

Im Spam Ordner nachgeschaut? 

Der Steam Support braucht manchmal etwas länger für eine antwort

Längste was ich Mal warten musste waren 30min


----------



## AlterSchwde-3366 (27. November 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Da es via Mail verschickt wird hat es nichts mit deinem rechner zu tun
> 
> Sicher dass die richtige Mail hinterlegt ist? Postfach ist nicht voll?
> 
> ...



Liegt wohl an Steam. Und ich habe auch die richtige E-Mail angegeben. Schließlich bekomme ich von denen auch Werbung.









						Steam Guard :: Deutsches Forum
					






					steamcommunity.com


----------



## _Berge_ (27. November 2020)

Seltsam, bleibt wohl wirklich nur warten...


----------



## AlterSchwde-3366 (27. November 2020)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Seltsam, bleibt wohl wirklich nur warten...



Leider schon seit Mittwoch. Vielleicht liegt es auch an meinen GMX Provider. Aber vor vielen Jahren habe ich von Steam auch mal einen Code ohne Probleme von denen bekommen.


----------



## _Berge_ (27. November 2020)

wie gesagt Seltsam, habe Steam mit meinem Outlook Account verknüpft und dort hatte ich nur mal diese 30Min Latenz


----------



## AlterSchwde-3366 (27. November 2020)

Ich habe das Problem gelöst, in dem ich meine E-Mail Adresse geändert habe(G-Mail). Wird Zeit GMX zu verlassen....


----------

